# Jacobsen Sno Burst



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Who makes the engine for these? All I have is the engine number and no name. 9c1 B518830. Thats all that is on this. It is a little 2 stroke. Thanks in advance.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Jacobsen made their own engines for the snow burst line.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Jacobsen was Jacobsen use to be Homelite Jacobsen Textron back in the 80s is yours a 80 year model or a 90 year model ? 

what issues is it giving you ?


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I could not seriously tell you what model it is. I've also heard they like to put Suzuki engines in these little guys. I was just wondering what kind of engine was in it. I was gonna take the head off to do a little cleaning, but now im thinking im not going to. Noone seems to know what the engine is. LOL Shoot it costed me 18 bucks just for gaskets on the walbro carb and I only needed one of them. LOL Such is life. Only reason I wanted to take head off is because it has sat for 3 years with mixed fuel in it. Was just gonna clean her up and get rid of it. Awsome compression on it though. Only thing on engine is a little metal tag with some numbers on it that says engine number. Thats it. LOL


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Holy hell batman. A Sno-Burst? That's an antique! As usmcgrunt said, Jake made their own engines, for mowers too (2-stroke). Back then as I remember only other mfg. for 2-stroke snow engines was Tecumseh, although B&S did enter the market in the 80's on Snapper 3200 series. Probably a reed-valve engine you have there, and if so is definitely a Jake engine. Don't know if JLO made one...
Hey other techs - did JLO ever make snow engines? Seen JLO (2-stroke) on old Bunton WAWB's.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well HOT DOG, want one, I have two. The other one looks like it is right off the show room floor. Runs great. Same problem though, Can't tell what the engine is. LOL. Go figure. At first glance, it sure looks like a B/S to me. But looking at it closer I dont think so.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

*sorry to reserect this thread*

i know its old thread but i want to say if anyone still has these i have a brand new in the original box 110 volt ac starter kit part number JA-99048-6 i also have other parts for them old units


----------



## leo murphy (Mar 15, 2020)

would like to buy that Jacobsen Sno Burst engine if you still have it?


----------



## jason.m.r.kirkcaldy (8 mo ago)

Do you still have the sno burst engine, or a carb or carb kit? i have a 2 stroke with no model number just an engine tag- 06024 A518897.thx


----------

